# signal loss



## Regw3 (Dec 12, 2005)

im not sure if this is the right place to post this.

I have a customer with 2 dish 3000 recievers w/dish pro adaptors and a vip 622.

also has dp34 switch and dp twin and dp 500 lnb.

every day the customer loses signal 2-4 times between 4pm and 6pm for 5 seconds. this is completely annoying my customer.

no line of sight problems

dishnet has sent 2 techs out that have found no problems.

please give me some ideas to help resolve this.

Thanks


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

someone(kids?) or something(bird?, wasps?,??) blocking signal by passing in front of dish?
watch or video the dish between 4 & 6 pm.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Another likely culprit is heat.

The maximum temp for the day during the summer often hits in the early afternoon... meanwhile, the cumulative effect of all the day's heat can peak on absorbing surfaces a little later until the sun begins to go down and the temp begins to drop.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Heat - the DIsh focuses the sun on the LNB - gets it too hot....


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

I would say heat to, but try this, check what port of the switch the VIP rcvr is plugged into, make sure it is Port #1 that will help the switch/lnb get enough power, but honestly it sounds like a heat issue.


----------

